# Lil Big Hauler Saddletanker, a few upgrades



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I know these little buggers are kinda too cutesy for the more 'serious' modellers here and there, but they do have a lot of potential and they certainly do have charm.

I've gotten busy with other stuff of late, and quite frankly didnt want to bother with bashing the pistons and cylinders like I did with the Bumble Bee version of this engine, so I decided to try something different, an inside frame version of the typical mining engine, like a Bell Locomotive was constructed. 










Looks like a bog standard LBH but...




















New smokestack, scratched bell and mounting, repainted parts of the body




















Popped off the dummy cylinders, re-cut and positioned them under the fore-frame.




















Added an air compresser, theres a small tank on the other side




















Added a simple backhead details and coal bunker, link/pin couplers F & R











Bachmann did such a nice job on the finish, I just haven't had the heart to repaint it. I wasn't originally going to repaint the boiler but during modifications I smeared CA onto the upper boiler, by the time I have removed it i permanently marred the surface, so that's why its now black.

The best part is that I can still do the cylinders and siderods later when i feel like it, the mounts are still there and I can do the same way I reworked the Bumble Bee.

Overall a relatively small project, but one that looks very nice to my eye.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Looks great! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Got around to adding to siderods to my LBH saddletanker:





























I have to admit it really does make this look better, just a pair of standard Big Hauler pistons with 

the tangs cut down, thats the hard part as the tang both narrower and thinner, a dremel tool is most 

definetly required for this, also cutting down the pushrods and adding screws to the wheel pivots 

just like the Bumble Bee bash. I really hope Bmann adds full siderods to these one day.


----------

